# Richfield, OH Slot Car Show



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sunday October 30, 2005 
Richfield, OH

Quality Inn & Suites Richfield (330-659-6151)
4742 Brecksville Road
At the Junction of I-77 Exit 146 and I-80, the Ohio Turnpike, Exit 173 in Richfield, Ohio

Contact: Brad Bennett (330-666-6057)

Map:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=4742+BRECKSVILLE+RD,+richfield,+oh&ll=41.267227,-81.624985&spn=0.150769,0.354532&hl=en


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey A2, HD Biker and I are planning on making the trip. Hope to see you there....


Jeff


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

What time does the show start?

Thanks!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's open 9:30 AM-4:00PM.

Don't forget, Sunday October 30th is the end of daylight savings time. Fall back.


----------



## Dale Panasewicz (Apr 30, 2008)

*2005?*

Are you sure it's Oct 30th 2005????


AfxToo said:


> Sunday October 30, 2005
> Richfield, OH
> 
> Quality Inn & Suites Richfield (330-659-6151)
> ...


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

I think I've entered the Twilight Zone


----------

